# Timer with independent outlet control?



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been searching for some time for a power strip that has a digital timer integrated into it and the ability to individually control outlets for different things. I'm looking at it for my aquariums, but wouldn't mind using it for the vivaria.

Essentially, on my reef tank, I would like to have actinic lights go on, then a couple hours later, have white lights go on, followed by the end of the day white lights go off, then actinics, and then moon lights go on.

Similarly, for my vivs, I'd like to control lights and fans (and misting, but getting a seconds timer seems generally rare aside from MistKing) off of one timer strip.

After lots of searching for such a miracle device, it seems like a unicorn technology, which is so surprising to me given demands of terrestrial and aquatic systems to have multiple timed features. I know that Coralife has a timer that has day and night outlets, but as I understand it, they cannot overlap and it's gotten questionable reviews.

I also know that there are reef controllers available, but it would seem to me that there should be cheaper alternatives. Has anyone had experience with finding such a unicorn power strip?

The closest I've found is this:

Aquarium Digital PROGRAMMABLE TIMER Wave Maker/Light

Which seems like it might work, but I am skeptical.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure Grimm might chime in... But I know he has used them with great success. I will probably go with that unit on future builds.


----------



## bryguy514 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have been keeping saltwater reefs for about ten years now. I recently got out of the hobby and started my first vivarium. If you enjoy having an aquarium and plan on pursuing the hobby. I highly suggest investing in a controller. I kept my reefkeeper2 and it now runs my vivarium from my fogger, heaters,lights, moonlights.... ect. Anything I want to run. I have used the wavemaker power strips before and have never found them reliable. That is my experience with them atleast.


----------



## bryguy514 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh and one moer thing might save you some money from a mistking. I ran 1/4" tubing from my icemaker to my vivarium for top off and misting. cost me a total of around $8


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JP,

I have two of the coralife controllers for my lighting systems and have been happy with them.. (actually they have the lights, and my paper shredder on them along with a time for the fans on the 90 gallon cube). They do what I wanted them to do...for relatively little money. 

Ed


----------



## jorgas (Aug 8, 2008)

I use a Gembird timer that you can program 4 outlets on your computer. Have used it for two years and it works fine.
Dont know if there is a version you can use in the US or UK.
SIS-PM-BT - Master your energy with Gembird - YouTube


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Ed said:


> JP,
> 
> I have two of the coralife controllers for my lighting systems and have been happy with them.. (actually they have the lights, and my paper shredder on them along with a time for the fans on the 90 gallon cube). They do what I wanted them to do...for relatively little money.
> 
> Ed


I ended up getting one that I will use in conjunction with with a timer I already have to control the three sets of lights. It'll serve my needs for now. I was just hoping to reduce hardware to as little as possible.



jorgas said:


> I use a Gembird timer that you can program 4 outlets on your computer. Have used it for two years and it works fine.
> Dont know if there is a version you can use in the US or UK.


As far as I can tell, no such product exists in the U.S., but that essentially is what I'm looking for.

Fortunately, my brother is an entrepreneur mechanical engineer, and I tasked him with giving the U.S. market something like what I described. Turns out he was already thinking of designing such a contraption.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

MonarchzMan said:


> I have been searching for some time for a power strip that has a digital timer integrated into it and the ability to individually control outlets for different things. I'm looking at it for my aquariums, but wouldn't mind using it for the vivaria.
> 
> Essentially, on my reef tank, I would like to have actinic lights go on, then a couple hours later, have white lights go on, followed by the end of the day white lights go off, then actinics, and then moon lights go on.
> 
> ...


They work great. They may look super ugly, but they are easy to program, keep their settings after power outages, and are nice and big to accommodate all the odd plugs you may have. I have 2, and have used them on customer tanks with no failures as of yet. One of the rare times something cheap is actually worth more then you pay for it.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

GRIMM said:


> They work great. They may look super ugly, but they are easy to program, keep their settings after power outages, and are nice and big to accommodate all the odd plugs you may have. I have 2, and have used them on customer tanks with no failures as of yet. One of the rare times something cheap is actually worth more then you pay for it.


Which ones do you have? The Coralife one?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

MonarchzMan said:


> Which ones do you have? The Coralife one?


The one from the link you posted.


----------

